# REMEMBRANCE UNIFORM



## pitawanakwat.pm (11 Nov 2014)

Is it disrespectful to wear cadpat to a bar on remembrance day? Like say wearing it to the legion or the brewhouse? My buddy wants me to wear cadpat because he doesn't have his DEUs yet.


----------



## McG (11 Nov 2014)

You are prohibited from going to the bars in uniform.
You could have gone to a Legion reception from the conclusion of a ceremony but I suspect than is not the circumstances if you are only now just deciding what to wear.


----------



## DAA (11 Nov 2014)

pitawanakwat.pm said:
			
		

> Is it disrespectful to wear cadpat to a bar on remembrance day? Like say wearing it to the legion or the brewhouse? My buddy wants me to wear cadpat because he doesn't have his DEUs yet.



CADPAT is considered to be "dress of the day/work dress", so it isn't an acceptable dress off base after hours and especially not at the Legion, let alone a local bar.  The only exceptions, are in the performance of your official duties, where it is the approved dress.

From experience.......  CADPAT + Off Base Bar = Trouble

PS - as an add on, let's not forget about the current "direction" from higher with regards to the wearing of uniforms in public, shall we?


----------



## Brasidas (11 Nov 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> CADPAT is considered to be "dress of the day/work dress", so it isn't an acceptable dress off base after hours and especially not at the Legion, let alone a local bar.  The only exceptions, are in the performance of your official duties, where it is the approved dress.
> 
> From experience.......  CADPAT + Off Base Bar = Trouble
> 
> PS - as an add on, let's not forget about the current "direction" from higher with regards to the wearing of uniforms in public, shall we?



Direction here was that we could go to any legions we wanted this afternoon/evening in uniform, as long as we travelled in groups of two or more, and that we went home directly afterward.


----------



## armybuck041 (11 Nov 2014)

Whatever you do, please don't be like the jackass from the CH of O that I ran into in the Lawblaws grocery store on Isabel in Ottawa this afternoon wearing his kilt, boots, sporn and a long underwear shirt. Apparently ditching his tunic and cap to walk around in public was "not being in uniform" after the parade which was the direction in the NCR.


----------



## Remius (12 Nov 2014)

pitawanakwat.pm said:
			
		

> Is it disrespectful to wear cadpat to a bar on remembrance day? Like say wearing it to the legion or the brewhouse? My buddy wants me to wear cadpat because he doesn't have his DEUs yet.



Your profile indicates you are an OS in the naval reserve.  I realise there are circumstances to wear that order of dress.  Rememberance day isn't one of them unless you are tasked or there is a need (ie parades, gd, etc).

Wearing a nice jacket and tie with a unit lapel pin or unit tie if you don't have DEUs would be more appropriate.


----------



## Remius (12 Nov 2014)

armybuck041 said:
			
		

> Whatever you do, please don't be like the jackass from the CH of O that I ran into in the Lawblaws grocery store on Isabel in Ottawa this afternoon wearing his kilt, boots, sporn and a long underwear shirt. Apparently ditching his tunic and cap to walk around in public was "not being in uniform" after the parade which was the direction in the NCR.



I've seen too many situations like this in Ottawa (some made it to the media).  Troops go to bars and all of a sudden dress regs go out the window.  Buttons and tunics removed, collars undone, ties removed etc etc.  Might seem like good fun but you either wear the uniform properly or not at all.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Nov 2014)

armybuck041 said:
			
		

> Whatever you do, please don't be like the jackass from the CH of O that I ran into in the Lawblaws grocery store on Isabel in Ottawa this afternoon wearing his kilt, boots, sporn and a long underwear shirt. Apparently ditching his tunic and cap to walk around in public was "not being in uniform" after the parade which was the direction in the NCR.


Now THAT's a picture I won't soon lose in my mind's eye ....


----------



## armybuck041 (12 Nov 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Now THAT's a picture I won't soon lose in my mind's eye ....



The worst part was, this was at 430pm during the afternoon grocery rush. He seemed amused by my concerns. We'll see if that amusement changes sometime shortly.


----------



## Danjanou (12 Nov 2014)

Crantor said:
			
		

> I've seen too many situations like this in Ottawa (some made it to the media).  Troops go to bars and all of a sudden dress regs go out the window.  Buttons and tunics removed, collars undone, ties removed etc etc.  Might seem like good fun but you either wear the uniform properly or not at all.



Yesterday after the service I was waiting to place my Poppy on the  Cenotaph, when approached by a no hook Pte in DEU who was apparently intent on doing the same. He looked at the beret and medals on the blazer and called me sir. I gently pointed out I'm not in anymore and therefore no need to call me sir, nor to be honest was there when I was serving. I did notice his shirt collar unbuttoned  and tie askew and gently suggested he fix that, kindly advice from one old soldier to the new generation.  He replied it was just too tight and uncomfortable. That got him the old school Sgt Major stare and a less kindly rebuke to fix his (blank)ing uniform.  8)


----------



## Robert0288 (12 Nov 2014)

> He replied it was just too tight and uncomfortable.


 :facepalm:  Not the smartest response in the world.  :facepalm:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Nov 2014)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Yesterday after the service I was waiting to place my Poppy on the  Cenotaph, when approached by a no hook Pte in DEU who was apparently intent on doing the same. He looked at the beret and medals on the blazer and called me sir. I gently pointed out I'm not in anymore and therefore no need to call me sir, nor to be honest was there when I was serving. I did notice his shirt collar unbuttoned  and tie askew and gently suggested he fix that, kindly advice from one old soldier to the new generation.  He replied it was* just too tight and uncomfortable*. That got him the old school Sgt Major stare and a less kindly rebuke to fix his (blank)ing uniform.  8)



Then order one with a bigger neck .....  :


----------



## Danjanou (12 Nov 2014)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Then order one with a bigger neck .....  :



Which shirt or no hook Pte?  8)


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Nov 2014)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Which shirt or no hook Pte?  8)



 ;D


----------



## medicineman (12 Nov 2014)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Which shirt or no hook Pte?  8)



Yes.


----------



## Tibbson (12 Nov 2014)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Then order one with a bigger neck .....  :



Back in the day the RSM/CSM would have simply grasped the soldier by the neck and squeezed until the shirt was a better fit for the poor muffin.  Oh....for the old days.  lol


----------



## Danjanou (12 Nov 2014)

Schindler's Lift said:
			
		

> Back in the day the RSM/CSM would have simply grasped the soldier by the neck and squeezed until the shirt was a better fit for the poor muffin.  Oh....for the old days.  lol



It was tempting and I could see me having a "seniors moment" but too many people about including about 6-8 cops all laying poppies.  8)


----------

